# Private English teaching



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm an English teacher in London with a Trinity Cert TESOL and just over two years' teaching experience. I'll carry on teaching in Bcn - my Spanish isn't good enough to do anything else, for a start! 
My question is - if I only teach private students, I think I need to register as autonomo so that I can pay social security etc. Does that mean I need an accountant and everything as well?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I'm an English teacher in London with a Trinity Cert TESOL and just over two years' teaching experience. I'll carry on teaching in Bcn - my Spanish isn't good enough to do anything else, for a start!
> My question is - if I only teach private students, I think I need to register as autonomo so that I can pay social security etc. Does that mean I need an accountant and everything as well?


yes, you're right, you do need to register as autónomo

yo CAN do everything yourself, but I use a gestor - it saves me so much time & probably money too, in the long run

he does everything but teach my classes & write my invoices!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes, you're right, you do need to register as autónomo
> 
> yo CAN do everything yourself, but I use a gestor - it saves me so much time & probably money too, in the long run
> 
> he does everything but teach my classes & write my invoices!


Thank you, that's really helpful 

How do I go about registering as autónomo? And how much does your gestor cost?

Aaaand another question - how do/did you find your students?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Thank you, that's really helpful
> 
> How do I go about registering as autónomo? And how much does your gestor cost?
> 
> Aaaand another question - how do/did you find your students?


my gestor did/does everything for me

I can't remember how much the initial set up costs were - a couple of hundred euros maybe :confused2:

now I pay 40€ a month flat fee

how did I get my students?

I actually mostly teach Spanish now, but the principle is the same

I did some leafleting at first, and it built up very slowly - but that was years ago & mostly my students find me now

I have a facebook page & a blog - I mostly teach groups so whenever I want to start a new class I announce it on a local FB group & often get oversubscribed - to the extent that I have 3 new groups starting this week!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> my gestor did/does everything for me
> 
> I can't remember how much the initial set up costs were - a couple of hundred euros maybe :confused2:
> 
> ...



Do you have other income to tide you over for quite a while and are you aware that you have to register within 90 days of your arrival? To register you have to show proof of income and healthcare provision.

Forgive/ ignore  me if you know all that already and have it in hand! If not, you could have a bit of a problem because it will obviously take a while to build up enough regular, private students.

Might it be easier to start with, if you could get a regular job with a language academy, then you should be able to use your contract with them to prove income and you social security contributions would cover your healthcare.

You could then have your residence in order, and after a year or two, you may be in a position to go autonomo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Do you have other income to tide you over for quite a while and are you aware that you have to register within 90 days of your arrival? To register you have to show proof of income and healthcare provision.
> 
> Forgive/ ignore  me if you know all that already and have it in hand! If not, you could have a bit of a problem because it will obviously take a while to build up enough regular, private students.
> 
> ...


I was working for an academy alongside my private work when I first started - & luckily we weren't relying on my income alone !

the academy - and all the others in my town - didn't give contracts - you were expected to 'make your own arrangements'

I was paying autónomo, but the owner of the academy wasn't exactly impressed when told her that I was listing them as a client - so who knows what _she _was telling the tax man 

in fact we finally fell out when a portador cheque she paid me with actually bounced (usually she paid cash) - apparently the tax man had all but emptied the company bank account without warning.............

the school closed a few months later


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

brocher said:


> Do you have other income to tide you over for quite a while and are you aware that you have to register within 90 days of your arrival? To register you have to show proof of income and healthcare provision.
> 
> Forgive/ ignore  me if you know all that already and have it in hand! If not, you could have a bit of a problem because it will obviously take a while to build up enough regular, private students.
> 
> ...


I was aware of some but not all of the above, so thank you  I'd like to find work in an academy or similar, but was wondering about private lessons initially/while looking for work...

When you say I have to show proof of income and healthcare provision, would private insurance count? And would it have to be income from a job in Spain?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, the rules have only recently changed and are still a little unclear as regards exactly what you have to show, but basically it's a case of proving you have enough money to live on and healthcare provision so you won't be a burden on Spain. 

Income doesn't have to be from a job in Spain. It could be private income, savings, pension, etc from the UK. It seems the rules are being interpreted differently in different areas of Spain - so no one seems to know the exact amount you need to have, but it seems to be around 500euros per person, per month (equal to the level of Spanish Social Security). It is also unclear how you prove your income - it may be sufficient to show UK bank statements but someone has mentioned that they were asked to show that they had money in a Spanish bank account.

As to healthcare, this can be proven if you have contracted work or pay autonomo i.e. equivalent to our Ni contributions are being made. If you have been paying NI for a few years in the UK you can get cover for 2yrs (I think) by contacting the DWP and getting a S1 form. Private medical insurance is an option - but expensive. I think it has to be with a Spanish company - but I understand they are cheaper anyway.

Academies are just starting up again after the summer break so maybe you should full on target them in the next few days.

More info here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I was aware of some but not all of the above, so thank you  I'd like to find work in an academy or similar, but was wondering about private lessons initially/while looking for work...
> 
> When you say I have to show proof of income and healthcare provision, would private insurance count? And would it have to be income from a job in Spain?


private health insurance would count

the income doesn't have to be _from _Spain, but does have to be paid into a Spanish bank account as far as recent reports seem to indicate


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks both - brocher I know academies are starting now, but we won't actually be moving there until the end of Oct, so kind of feel I might miss the boat there.

xabiachica - we certainly don't want to have private insurance all the time we're there, but probably at the beginning while we're getting sorted.

Another question - where do I stand with going autonomo (sorry can't do accents easily on here) if I get a job in an academy but do some private lessons to supplement my income?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

goingtobcn said:


> Thanks both - brocher I know academies are starting now, but we won't actually be moving there until the end of Oct, so kind of feel I might miss the boat there.
> 
> xabiachica - we certainly don't want to have private insurance all the time we're there, but probably at the beginning while we're getting sorted.
> 
> Another question - where do I stand with going autonomo (sorry can't do accents easily on here) if I get a job in an academy but do some private lessons to supplement my income?




So maybe you should be contacting the academies right now and have a job all set up for when you arrive - would make life much easier for renting, getting your residence to allow you to stay in the country legally beyond 90 days, avoiding expensive health insurance..


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes I'm definitely going to send some CVs in the next few days, I just mean that they seem to want teachers to start immediately as the term starts now.

Also, if I didn't have a job beyond 90 days, I'd have to leave? Even as an EU citizen and with a husband who is employed in Spain?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

goingtobcn said:


> Yes I'm definitely going to send some CVs in the next few days, I just mean that they seem to want teachers to start immediately as the term starts now.
> 
> Also, if I didn't have a job beyond 90 days, I'd have to leave? Even as an EU citizen and with a husband who is employed in Spain?



Noooo - you didn't say you had a husband already employed. That makes everything easier!!! 

Is he just starting work there in October?

Assuming he has a contract for work and assuming he is earning more than 1000ish per month (i.e. 500ish being the figure each of you need for proof of income) - you can both get your NI and residence from that. His Social security payments will take care of his healthcare, and also yours as his wife.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

PS. without work or other proof of income you would not get your residence, even as a EU citizen. You would not get thrown out of the country but you would not be able to live legally - no access to healthcare, unable to buy a car, house,etc - basically an illegal immigrant!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha thank you  You know when you write things and miss things out because it's so clear in your own head?!

Yep, he's starting a Post Doc in October, but still finishing up his PhD, so time is tight. He does have a contract and is earning a little more than that. Good to know that I'll be covered under his social security - I thought I'd have to have private insurance until I found a job.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Haha thank you  You know when you write things and miss things out because it's so clear in your own head?!
> 
> Yep, he's starting a Post Doc in October, but still finishing up his PhD, so time is tight. He does have a contract and is earning a little more than that. Good to know that I'll be covered under his social security - I thought I'd have to have private insurance until I found a job.


just make sure when he registers for his SS number that he registers you as his dependant & you'll be fine


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> just make sure when he registers for his SS number that he registers you as his dependant & you'll be fine


Ooh ok thank you  Presumably I will also then need an SS number though when I start work?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Ooh ok thank you  Presumably I will also then need an SS number though when I start work?


yes you will - but if you use a gestor when you register as autónomo s/he'll sort all that out for you


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes you will - but if you use a gestor when you register as autónomo s/he'll sort all that out for you


... or if you get contracted work first, your employer will help you get your S.S. number


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks both 
I love this forum already!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

goingtobcn said:


> Thanks both
> I love this forum already!



I'm loving now that we've got your full story and can give better advice!!!!!!

Seriously, when my daughter moved this forum was a godsend -we learned so much from the serious stuff like banks and NI numbers, to thestuff you never think of like how cold it gets in winter - take your boots, coat and duvet!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha sorry again about , it was all so clear in my mind 

Yep I've heard it's cold especially as a lot of the housing isn't really suited for the colder months!

Can anyone help with my question about private teaching alongside teaching in an academy? Would I need to register as autonomo/declare it to anyone in that case?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Haha sorry again about , it was all so clear in my mind
> 
> Yep I've heard it's cold especially as a lot of the housing isn't really suited for the colder months!
> 
> Can anyone help with my question about private teaching alongside teaching in an academy? Would I need to register as autonomo/declare it to anyone in that case?


for private teaching - to be legal, yes you need to register/declare - especially if you're lucky enough to get corporate work

some academies give contracts, so you wouldn't need to register in that case - but many don't


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahh ok, so even if I get a job with an academy (and excluding any private students), if they don't give me a contract then I need to register?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Ahh ok, so even if I get a job with an academy (and excluding any private students), if they don't give me a contract then I need to register?


that's it!!


----------

